# Relabel - common questions answered



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

The Federal Trade Commission makes this statement regarding garment relabeling:

_"Replacing Another Company’s Label With Your Own

An importer, distributor, or retailer may want to replace the original label on a textile product with a label showing its company or RN. This is perfectly legal as long as the new label lists the name or RN of the person or company making the change.

NOTE: If you remove a label containing required information, the label you substitute also must contain that required information. Otherwise, you’ve violated the Textile Act."_

So, in order to comply with the Textile and Wools Act, required information includes fiber content, care, and origin country on your label. 

You can learn more about labeling requirements under the Textile and Wools Act at the FTC website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's also explained in a few threads here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks dan, i got everything covered for my labels... just got my RN # too.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

whta's an RN#?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> whta's an RN#?


Read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12854.html

The "glossary" search tag is also helpful for finding definitions for common industry terms used here:
glossary related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like the FTC moved around some pages. Here's a couple of new links:

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------

